# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Babysaurus pelene- Naida

## Becky

Koristi li ih tko? Kakve su?
Svidjele su mi se po onom kaj sam o njima pročitala na forumima, a moram priznati i po cijeni...

----------


## S2000

mi u nasoj kolekciji imamo i njenih pelena (mutt like) i jako smo zadovoljni s njima.

----------


## a72

ja bolje ne trazim, meni su super!

----------


## Becky

Da, takav su dojam i meni ostavile. Uzet ću ih i ja
Thanks

----------


## leptiric_zg

Mi imao sve od Naide, od pelena do dekica, maramica za brisanje, covera. Ne pada mi na pamet mijenjat ju. Kvaliteta, dizajn, pristupačnost, sve je za 10.   :Klap: 


 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------

